# Two female guinea pigs.. 12 weeks old weston-super-mare



## louloukk (May 8, 2010)

Two female guinea pigs, They are 12 weeks old tri colour, Lovely looking girlys just dont have enough time for them they are still a little shy they will not come with a cage/hutch. Would like them to go to a loving home where they will have the time, care and love they deserve! Im in weston super mare


----------



## Tinkerbell30 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi, i am interested in your guinea pigs i have 2 females which are mother and daughter and would like some more. How much would you want for your two? I also live in weston super mare


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

This ad is from August '10!!


----------

